# 2017 Cruze Hatch P205/55R16 stock tire/wheels warranty



## mr.cruze (Jun 13, 2017)

Good day!

I'm new to the forum and a recent owner of a 2017 Cruze Hatch LT (Canada). I'm planning to change my stock wheels (use it for winter tires) and transfer my stock all season tires to an after market black alloy wheels of the same size. Will that void the warranty? or if an issue is comes up related to the wheels?

Any input or opinion is highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

As long as you keep the same size wheels you should be good to go.


----------



## mr.cruze (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm also from Canada and intend to do the same in spring 2018. I just had winter tires installed on the stock wheels on my 2018 RS hatch.


----------



## mike_art03a (Jul 20, 2017)

Had my wheels/tires swapped for steelies/snows through my dealer. As long as you keep the rims/tires within the OEM specs, warranty should be okay.


----------

